# 93" Costco Bear



## canadagoose (Mar 18, 2017)

Do you have one?


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Road Guy (Mar 20, 2017)

I don't have one, but only cause I am not supposed to go to Costco unsupervised 

If I ever make phatty money, I will buy everything they sell


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 21, 2017)

I refuse to shop anywhere that has a membership fee.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 21, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> I refuse to shop anywhere that has a membership fee.


I have a sam's club membership only because even with the annual fee my OTC allergy meds are still WAY cheaper than buying from a regular store.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm a BJs fan.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 21, 2017)

Aren't most guys?


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 21, 2017)

you would think so.  Plus we get a corporate discount on our membership because there's a BJs store directly across the street from our office and BJs struck up an agreement with us.


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 21, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> I have a sam's club membership only because even with the annual fee my OTC allergy meds are still WAY cheaper than buying from a regular store.


I certainly understand the argument for the clubs but I still can not bring myself to give a company money for the 'privilege' of giving them my business (I feel the same way about paying for parking).  But it is getting harder to stand my principle as we now have three kids and Mrs. ptatohed is pushing for a membership.  S


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 21, 2017)

Get off your soap box and just get a membership. While you're there, you can buy all the soap in bulk you'll need for the next 10 years.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 21, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> I certainly understand the argument for the clubs but I still can not bring myself to give a company money for the 'privilege' of giving them my business (I feel the same way about paying for parking).  But it is getting harder to stand my principle as we now have three kids and Mrs. ptatohed is pushing for a membership.  S


three kid...definitelt time to buy in bulk.  The savings are great but I pretty much just buy water, Gatorade and paper goods, the food packages are just way too big for two people.  Even with my minimal purchases I definitely save the annual "fee"

If you don't pay for parking then you must never go to any major city.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 21, 2017)

I only shop online.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 21, 2017)

A few of you saw my post on Facebook this week.... Sam's Club had bacon on sale so we bought 8 lbs. Eight lbs of Wright thick-cut bacon for $29.  That's less per lb than what the crappy stuff costs at the grocery store on sale.

Granted, the two of us could never eat 8 lbs of bacon before it went bad, but we have one of those vacuum sealers (insert csb vacuum joke here) so we divided it into weekly portions and froze it.  It'll probably last us 6 months.

And yeah, in the past I never would have spent the money for a membership, but the wife's parents have a business membership and my wife is one of the "employees."


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 21, 2017)

MA_PE said:


> three kid...definitelt time to buy in bulk.  The savings are great but I pretty much just buy water, Gatorade and paper goods, the food packages are just way too big for two people.  Even with my minimal purchases I definitely save the annual "fee"
> 
> If you don't pay for parking then you must never go to any major city.


I worded that poorly.  While (to date) I have managed to not pay shopping membership fees; as much as I dislike doing so, I have and do pay for parking.  But I wasn't thinking big cities as much as I was thinking amusement parks, zoo, etc. 

I remember when I was 18 and I got my first Wells Fargo student Visa.  They waived the ($18 I think?) annual fee the first year.  Second year came and they tried to charge me the annual fee.  I called up and got it waived.  Third year came, I was charged, but this time they would not waive it.  I cancelled my card on the spot, shopped around for a no annual fee card, and have had no annual fee cards ever since.  Similar thing with checking.  When I aged out of my student checking at Wells, they imposed a monthly fee that they would not waive.  I withdrew my life's savings (*cough* $400 *cough*) and walked over to Washington Mutual where they had free checking (with $300 minimum balance - I just made it!).  Oh, and I think I have paid an ATM charge 3 times in my life and I can remember each and every time - it stung.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 21, 2017)

We are frugal people at the RG house (mostly) &amp; I don't even know what we pay for the Costco membership but I would pay it even if it doubled, last weekend I bought a pair of terrific pants, a stand up paddle board, and 4 lobster tails, and then I ordered a strawberry sundae from the deli and picked it up on the way out the door..it was a F'n  awesome day!

The only thing I don't like about Costco is the annoying phucks that want to see your receipt when you are leaving...


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 21, 2017)

I live in Hawaii and I would not have been able to afford living here this long if it was not for Costco.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 21, 2017)

I call BS on the Costco pop tarts "combo". Don't know one want the odd flavor they mix in. Cinnamon peanut butter. Usually they have two good flavors and then something you would donate to the food bank at the end of the year


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 22, 2017)

Costco membership is totally worth it. They typically only sell high quality goods and you can return anything at any time, for any reason. Besides, with 3 kids, you're going to need to buy booze in bulk.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 22, 2017)

We had friends buy some of Costco's rack of lamb a while back. They put it in their chest freezer and forgot about it for 8-9 months. When they found it they decided that they didn't even want it so they returned it.

Costco took it back, no questions asked.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 22, 2017)

We don't have a Costco that is convenient to us.  My wife used to share a membership with her mom, but we found we almost never went so it wasn't really worth it to us. There was a BJ's nearby but it closed.  Not long after that it was converted to a "Costco", but only as a movie set (for a terrible Ben Stiller movie).  People were so disappointed when they found out it wasn't going to be a real Costco.  It's now an indoor go-cart track.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 22, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I call BS on the Costco pop tarts "combo". Don't know one want the odd flavor they mix in. Cinnamon peanut butter. Usually they have two good flavors and then something you would donate to the food bank at the end of the year


I find that's true of all the variety packs.  I think the manufacturer uses the combos as a means of getting rid of overstock on the less popular flavors.  One needs to check if the bargain price is good enough to trash the crappy flavors and still come out ahead of just buying the flavors you like separately.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 22, 2017)

We actually buy very little "staples" dry food items items there. I haven't seen much in those aisles that is worth buying..

But we do buy lots of meat/chicken/etc ...there frozen stuff is pretty good also.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 22, 2017)

canadagoose said:


> Do you have one?


i don't have a 93" teddy bear but I do have one that is probably 34-36" tall that I got from Dave and busters for my bachelorette party


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 22, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> We actually buy very little "staples" dry food items items there. I haven't seen much in those aisles that is worth buying..
> 
> But we do buy lots of meat/chicken/etc ...there frozen stuff is pretty good also.


The past few years we've gotten the beef tenderloin for holidays at BJs butcher shop.  It's been excellent.


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 22, 2017)

So how does Sam's Club compare?  I have a Sam's Club 2 exits south.  The nearest Costco is one city over. 

Anyone remember Price Club?


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 22, 2017)

i've never been to a costco, so i can't help you there.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 22, 2017)

sams club is like a wal mart but only 90% ghetto / white trash instead of the full 100%

Costco is for people that know what the 'salad fork' is...

oh yeah I meant to add the -------&gt;


----------



## Supe (Mar 22, 2017)

For me, Costco is worth it just for the Kirkland's/Nature's Domain dry dog food.  The annual membership pays for itself after about two bags of food, and I go through about a bag a month.

Costco also has killer deals on some of the antipasto/cured meats/cheese, and their seafood.  I'll frequently buy a huge bag of mussels for about $12, and four huge pieces of stuffed salmon for about $20.  

The only thing I don't like about Costco is the lack of a deli counter.  My parents have a BJ's membership, and their deli counter is awesome and can save you a shit ton of money.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 22, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> sams club is like a wal mart but only 90% ghetto / white trash instead of the full 100%
> 
> Costco is for people that know what the 'salad fork' is...


you mean that's not the kid's fork?


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 22, 2017)

I wish we had a costco, but the nearest one is an hour away.  Have to settle for Sam's.  And yeah I live in a ghetto/redneck town so. . .


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 22, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> So how does Sam's Club compare?  I have a Sam's Club 2 exits south.  The nearest Costco is one city over.
> 
> [COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 205)]Anyone remember Price Club? [/COLOR]


I actually remember when it was called "PriceCostco" for a short time.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Price_Club


----------



## Dleg (Mar 22, 2017)

I've been to both Sam's Club and Costco (and the old Price Club, then Price Costco), and they're more or less the same.  We only have a Sams Club where I live now, and it's been well worth the membership for us.


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 22, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> i don't have a 93" teddy bear but I do have one that is probably 34-36" tall that I got from Dave and busters for my bachelorette party


A Costco bear?


----------



## Dleg (Mar 22, 2017)

I hope so, because there are other things that one could conceivably be given at a bachelorette party, for which 36 inches might be a bit much.


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Mar 23, 2017)

The choice will depend on what you will buy the most.  We have both Sam's and Costco near us and use Sams because they have the TP, paper towels, and coffee we like, which is what we buy the most.


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 29, 2017)

I really hope those bear snowboarding vids go viral.  Then youtubers will do the copying thing they all do now and the end result will be us benefiting from MOAR BEAR VIDS.


----------

